# Suggestion required for selecting NOC Work Criteria before applying in Express Entry



## atiqul.hassan (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Expat,
I have a bachelor in Electrical and Electronic Engineer and working in a Mobile (GSM) operator for last 9 years as a telecommunication engineer. I am also leading a team of 5-8 engineers for last 5 years as a manager. I have overall 7 Ielts (6, 6.5, 7, 7.5).

My work experience falls below three NOC criteria:
1. Engineering Manager
2. Electrical Engineer
3. Telecomm Hardware Engineer

Which would be more convenient for Express Entry? Secondly, should I apply through PMP or only in Express Entry?

Pls guide...


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

1.You get invitation based on the highest score and not on the basis of your NOC code.
2.PNP is easier when you are in EE.


----------

